# Curado 200e7 parts



## everrude (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought 2 used 200e7s and 1 has boat rash on the left sideplate,can anybody tell me where to get another sideplate ?? Also what bearings should i get to upgrade the factory ones?? Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

877 577 0600 Shimano Direct, tell them you need part # BNT3938
As far as the bearings go, if the pinion bearing and drive shaft bearing are good leave em in. But if you want better, smoother, easier casting distance I would change out the stock Abec#3 spool bearings with Boca Bearings ceramic hybrids part number SMR103C-YZZ#5LD
Boca Bearings 800 332 3256.. ask for Larry, tell en Dip sent ya lol
Make sure you clean out that pinion gear and shaft on the spool.
Hope this helps...Dip


----------



## everrude (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Dipsay, One more question, if i buy a new 200g7 all i have to swap is the handle,line guide and drag star to have a new 200e7 right?? New Gs are cheap on fleabay but the Es are bringing premium prices.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

everrude said:


> Thanks Dipsay, One more question, if i buy a new 200g7 all i have to swap is the handle,line guide and drag star to have a new 200e7 right?? New Gs are cheap on fleabay but the Es are bringing premium prices.


The guts are different as well.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## everrude (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Reel-Bea...165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a812faba5 These as good as the boca hybrids ?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The guts are different as well.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Smack is right, there are some differences, so if your idea is to buy a G and swap. no go on the whole enchillada


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

everrude said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Reel-Bea...165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a812faba5 These as good as the boca hybrids ?


 Really all you need is the ABEC#5 brotha man, I've tried both ABEC#7 and #5. Not a noticable difference in casting distance. I personally dont see the reason to spend $15/ bearing when you can get the ABEC#5 from Boca for $10.


----------



## everrude (Jun 16, 2011)

Dipsay said:


> Really all you need is the ABEC#5 brotha man, I've tried both ABEC#7 and #5. Not a noticable difference in casting distance. I personally dont see the reason to spend $15/ bearing when you can get the ABEC#5 from Boca for $10.


 I appreciate the info Dipsay,i'll get the Boca. I bought 2 200e7s for 80 bucks that had a little boat rash ,i was thinkin to swap the handle and guide from one on a new 200g and have a new looking 200e7. The rash is polishing out pretty good so i'll scrap that idea.


----------



## everrude (Jun 16, 2011)

I ordered the boca hybrids like Dipsay recommended, clean in acetone and reoil with hot sauce or install as is ?? I also have a Revo S, does it need the boca hybrids too ??


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

everrude said:


> I ordered the boca hybrids like Dipsay recommended, clean in acetone and reoil with hot sauce or install as is ?? I also have a Revo S, does it need the boca hybrids too ??


 Not a fan of the Hot sauce per se. It bonds to the metal and its a ***** getting it off. You dont need to flush the bearings if you ordered the LD series. IE SMR103C-YZZ#5LD You can put those Hybrids in the Revo if you so desire, just be careful replacing that bearing pinned in on that shaft of the spool. its a tapered pin and in order to get it out you need to push from the smallest end of that pin. You can buggar it up if you are not careful...Dip


----------



## everrude (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the answers Dipsay, i ordered the Boca lightning lube and the smr103c-yzz-5ld bearings.


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

How do you pull off that left side plate? Mine just pops out and rotates. Sorry if I'm hijacking.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

DonnyMonty said:


> How do you pull off that left side plate? Mine just pops out and rotates. Sorry if I'm hijacking.


 Ya gotta take the right hand side plate off to get to the retainer "e"clip for that left hand sideplate bar. Then once its free just take it out, remove the two screws that hold the brake hub to the turn key dial, swap out the turn key dial and reverse your steps...Dip

http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/CU200E7_v1_m56577569830694674.pdf


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Dip!


----------

